

What Not to do when leaving a company - dctoedt
http://www.noncompetenews.com/post/2010/08/25/Top-Ten-Mistakes-Made-by-Departing-Employees.aspx

======
torrentabuse
Leaving a company is like divorcing your wife. Remaining on friendly terms is
infinitely preferable to burning down the house and telling the kids that
she's going to wind up with herpes.

------
lsc
I wonder what the 'get a lawyer' threshold is? I mean, as a SysAdmin or a
programmer, I've not seen a reputable company even threaten to sue someone for
leaving... the very idea smacks of empty threats from a crazy, entitled
consulting client.

I mean, I'm all for getting lawyers when you need them, but if I've never seen
it happen, is it worth the cost?

Maybe it's something that is more common when people who deal with customers
(sales) leave.

------
dotBen
Interesting point about hiring manager (at new firm) providing new employee
with attorney access to advise them on how to resign and conduct themselves
post-resignation.

As the article then goes on to state, albeit buried, there is massive
client/attorney privilege issues here - the client is the new employer and I'd
be concerned about what got fed back to the client from the employee's
discussions.

If you need one, get your own lawyer.

~~~
joshu
This is important.

You shouldn't trust a lawyer someone ELSE is paying.

~~~
arethuza
Having very nearly been bankrupted by lawyers acting for the company I had co-
founded I can't agree with that comment enough.

It's not really a trust thing, it's just the fact that unless you are their
client lawyers basically don't have any duty to look out for you, but they
certainly do have a duty to act in the best interests of their client. Your
interests and those of your previous/future employer probably don't completely
align.

------
gscott
They just fired you, that is when your loyalty for the company really kicks in
to high gear... wait nevermind.

------
chopsueyar
Interesting point about 'Exit Interviews'.

~~~
philwelch
Perhaps the only interesting point. The rest seemed rather commonsense.

~~~
chubs
I've got an exit interview coming up tomorrow... got me thinking: any tips
guys? I was planning on just going there, saying the typical 'i loved you
guys, its just time to move on' guff and not saying anything incriminating.

~~~
jrockway
I would just skip it and take a nap instead. What are they going to do, fire
you?

------
dasil003
Lawyers live in a dark dark world.

